# [SOLVED] Possibility to Upgrade your GPU on a laptop?



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey guys, i here on some advice on upgrading a GPU for a laptop. As of now , i own my beautiful MSI GS70 Stealth laptop, specs are as follows...

Specs:

Operating System
Windows 8.1 64-bit
CPU
Intel Core i7 4xxx @ 2.40GHz	51 °C
Haswell 22nm Technology
RAM
16.0GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 798MHz (11-11-11-28)
Motherboard
Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-1771 (SOCKET 0)	28 °C
Graphics
Generic PnP Monitor ([email protected])
Intel HD Graphics 4600 (MSI)
2047MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 765M (MSI)	35 °C
Storage
119GB TOSHIBA THNSNF128GMCS (SSD)	32 °C
698GB Hitachi HTS727575A9E364 (SATA)	29 °C
Optical Drives
No optical disk drives detected
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio




As you see, the laptop has the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 765M... im not complaining, it runs most if not all games on HIGH with a few boost from an Afterburner and Hyper Drive but its not perfect...

The new MSI GS70 has the NVIDIA® GeForce GTX 970M... the rest of the laptop is the exact same , measurements and all... Id love to be able to just spend $400 on the GPU alone then a whole $2300 on a whole new laptop when the other one runs like new. 

So my question is... Can i upgrade my GPU in the MSI from the 765M to the 970M ??? is it any way possible?? 

Thanks, Peter


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Possibility to Upgrade your GPU on a laptop?*

That is not a replaceable part in that laptop. The 765M is soldered to the motherboard. Typically video cards cannot be replaced in a laptop.
MSI GS70 STEALTH Laptop Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you very much for the reply and great source... I had an idea that it was but I was hopping... Aha anyways thank again


----------

